# I sometimes wonder about things



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

like why a judge (from Ohio) felt he needed to remind his agility classes that we needed to be nice to our dogs? And that there were a lot of spectators at the Cluster that needed a positive experience.

I have never noticed a negative atmosphere at agility trials I am at, and a few friends and I were just discussing how even the obedience rings are more friendly and supportive than in years past.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you need to come show in obedience in this area, you wouldn't say that


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This area used to be brutal! People deliberately trying to cause your dog to fail, making loud obnoxious comments outside the ring. blocking your way etc. Those people are gone now - some went to agility where that behavior will get you ostracized and some moved away ! At the shows this weekend everyone was cheering each other on and the top scoring B handlers were smiling and wishing everyone luck - I truly enjoy this atmosphere more LOL And you know, even the dogs look more happy and relaxed


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have seen/heard some not so nice competittors while stewarding for agility in our area! It was NOT the top handlers being nasty either.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> I have seen/heard some not so nice competittors while stewarding for agility in our area! It was NOT the top handlers being nasty either.


Now that's plain sad. Maybe the judge from Friday had run into similar situations.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have found our obedience to be a great area to show in. Lots of accomplished people, that are also very helpful, and thankful. I feel fortunate to show in such a great area.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This kind of behavior is why we stopped showing in obedience with Selka. I hope it has changed if we decide to try for a CD on Sasha.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Except for maybe one or two people who definitely are cliquey, I thought that things are a hundred times better now than it was back when I was getting out there with my first golden.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Debles said:


> This kind of behavior is why we stopped showing in obedience with Selka. I hope it has changed if we decide to try for a CD on Sasha.


I think it has changed for the better in many, many areas. I hope it has changed in your area as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

they all moved HERE....
Seriously, around here you'd better proof your dog for people deliberately rattling potato chip bags etc. right next to the ring, playing with squeaky toys ring side, collapsing crates during the long sits, etc. 
Don't get me wrong, there are some wonderful, supportive people. And some not so nice.



Sunrise said:


> This area used to be brutal! People deliberately trying to cause your dog to fail, making loud obnoxious comments outside the ring. blocking your way etc. Those people are gone now - some went to agility where that behavior will get you ostracized and some moved away ! At the shows this weekend everyone was cheering each other on and the top scoring B handlers were smiling and wishing everyone luck - I truly enjoy this atmosphere more LOL And you know, even the dogs look more happy and relaxed


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> they all moved HERE....
> Seriously, around here you'd better proof your dog for people deliberately rattling potato chip bags etc. right next to the ring, playing with squeaky toys ring side, collapsing crates during the long sits, etc.
> Don't get me wrong, there are some wonderful, supportive people. And some not so nice.


Okay, one of my not so very endearing memories was with my Novice A dog King. As we were doing the sit stay, a well known handler make an absolute racket dragging in video recording gear (back in the days when it was HUGE) on multiple dollies and one dropped outside the ring. She was so very sure she was going to score a 200 (she did) and wanted a tape for prosperity - never mind the Novice A dogs and their nervous handlers.

After that, other trainers started doing things like throwing metal chairs as part of the proofing process ..... at a distance to be sure.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm in the South, y'all know we're super polite down here! 

But seriously, most obedience exhibitors are very supportive of each other and want to help each other out. There's always going to be a few negative or rude people out there in life no matter where you are or what you are doing, but for the vast majority of people I have run into at trials I think they are great.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I'm in the South, y'all know we're super polite down here!
> 
> But seriously, most obedience exhibitors are very supportive of each other and want to help each other out. There's always going to be a few negative or rude people out there in life no matter where you are or what you are doing, but for the vast majority of people I have run into at trials I think they are great.


Yes, that is how I am experiencing things up North now  I am once again looking forward to obedience trials - well, except my dogs keep reminding me of areas that could use a tad more work. 

I truly was surprised when the judge reminded us to play nicely LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

There are a lot of judges who have that as part of their standard briefing. I have heard it a lot. Our judge said the same thing this weekend, "be nice to your partners", I have also heard "be nice to your dogs, they did not send in the entry" pretty standard. I have heard handlers get strict warnings on their tone of voice, I have also seen a judge stop a ring to walk over to the practice jump to warn a handler about behavior.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sammydog said:


> There are a lot of judges who have that as part of their standard briefing. I have heard it a lot. Our judge said the same thing this weekend, "be nice to your partners", I have also heard "be nice to your dogs, they did not send in the entry" pretty standard. I have heard handlers get strict warnings on their tone of voice, I have also seen a judge stop a ring to walk over to the practice jump to warn a handler about behavior.


Wow!! Okay, I live in a nice area for running agility


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

sammydog said:


> There are a lot of judges who have that as part of their standard briefing. I have heard it a lot. Our judge said the same thing this weekend, "be nice to your partners", I have also heard "be nice to your dogs, they did not send in the entry" pretty standard. I have heard handlers get strict warnings on their tone of voice, I have also seen a judge stop a ring to walk over to the practice jump to warn a handler about behavior.


We got that kind of "be nice to your partners" every day this weekend- No one really needed the reminder but it sounded like part of the judges' standard briefing.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think people in our area are nice as well, but like anything else there are always exceptions. There are also judges who think a loud no when a dog is running away is unacceptable, so it depends on the judge.

I do think "be nice to your dogs" is pretty standard part of the briefing.


----------

